# Brandungs angeln am Mittelmeer



## Hannes! (26. Juli 2011)

Hi,
Ich bin in Süd Spanien in Ferien und habe gerade den Angelschein besorgt. Meine angel habe ich auch dabei. Ich möchte wie die meisten Spanier hier vom Strand aus angel. Kann mir bitte jemand ein montage empfehlen? 

Vielen Dank, |wavey:


----------



## FisherMan66 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brandungs angeln am Mittelmeer*

Ich glaube es ist das Sinnvollste, wenn Du Dich bei den Spaniern vor Ort umschaust oder bei diesen nachfragst.
Sicherlich wirst Du Dich wundern, wie unkompliziert das gehen kann.


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brandungs angeln am Mittelmeer*

Sonst probier doch einfach mal eine Montage aus. Ich habe mir für das Brandungsangeln in Spanien eine 2-Haken-Montage ausgedacht. Ganz simpel ein Haken vor das blei einen dahinter und dann liegt einer am Grund und einer knapp über dem Boden. 

Beobachten ist sicherlich sehr sinnvoll. Das Problem bei den erfolgreichen Anglern ist einfach das sie es nicht zeigen. Jeder Fisch wandert sofort in die Tüte, abgeschirmt vor den Blicken von neugierigen Mitanglern. 

Ein Versuch im Europaforum kannste ja auch noch wagen. Wo bist du denn?


----------



## Hannes! (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brandungs angeln am Mittelmeer*

Ich fahre gleich mal hin und schaue mal und frage auch mal.
Ich, ich bin am Mittelmeer nich am Atlantik! 
Hab Heute morgen im angelshop hier ein Paar komische Würmerr gekauft. Sie sehen ekelig aus, haben ein Maul und Beide. HAHA|bigeyes


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brandungs angeln am Mittelmeer*

Ähm ja das war jetzt dumm von mir, da hab ich geschrieben weil ichs vergessen hatte nochmal in deinem Post geguckt und nicht mehr auf den Titel geachtet. Kommt mal vor. Uhh das war dämlich...
Die Würmer sind denke ich mal ganz gut, ich wünsch dir viel Glück.Schreib mal was du erwischt hast.


----------



## Hannes! (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brandungs angeln am Mittelmeer*

Uhh, Das hat Spaß gemacht  
Ich hab 5 Fische gefangen!
Eine Makrele  und 4 kleinere Barsche.
An der Makrele hat sind eine an Krabbe fest geklammert! Ihr könnt sie ja auf dem Bild sehen. 







Hab ihr ne Ahnung was das für ein Vieh ist?! |wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Brandungs angeln am Mittelmeer*

Alter ich platz vor Neid! Ich will auch Fischen. Leider hat man keinen Größenvergleich aber das sieht ordentlich aus. Lass es dir schmecken, obwohl du solltest es schon gefuttert haben. 
Schau doch mal im Europaforum, da habe ich einen Thread gemacht wo jeder seine fänge aus dem Mittelmeer posten kann und auch von mir Bestimmungshilfe haben kann. außerdem kann man sich schön austauschen. Wenn du da vielleicht auch mal was zu deinen Fängen und Technik posten würdest, dann fände ich das toll! 
Ich sage ganz ehrlich, ich hab noch keinen erfolg mit Marmorbrassen/ Lithognatus mormyrus gehabt und bin jetzt ganz heiß drauf alles zu erfahren. 
Der Krebs sollte eine normale Fischassel sein. http://www.geo-reisecommunity.de/bild/21721


----------



## Meerbrassenkiller (29. November 2013)

*AW: Brandungs angeln am Mittelmeer*

Hallo ich fahre bald nach malle nach font de sa cala.Ich wollte fragen, ob jemand schon mal da war, und weiß wie es dort angeltechnisch aussieht.
Der ort liegt in der Nähe von Cala Ratjada. Ich bin für alle Infos Dankbar.

mfg


----------

